# pre-conception..



## Estellaa (Apr 10, 2013)

i have my first appointment next month. 
but how long do they usually take..
as i have it at half 10 but i have work at 2 so im hoping its not going to take too long...
what do they ask aswell..


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Estella,
I think the amount of time it takes is very much dependant on lots of factors e.g  how busy the clinic is, number of staff available etc. etc.  I dont think anyone can give you a definitive answer to your question.
 I am going through pre conception as well.  I am being followed at hospital in London.  When I arrive they take a urine sample, check my blood pressure, weight, draw blood and then I am seen by a consultant.  After that I am seen by my dietician.  All that usually takes about 2 - 2.5 hours for me.  They will also probably tell you that you need to get your eyes checked for diabetic retinopathy, and of course they will want you to get your Hba1C down to a safe level.  Your cholesterol and BP need to be good as well.
The only thing I can suggest is that you get to your appointment in good time as its often a case of first come first served.
good luck!


----------



## Vix (Apr 11, 2013)

hi Estella,

I too am at the pre-conception stage and unfortunately I know that when I have an appointment I will likely be delayed by an hour even if I'm the first appointment. I had one last week at 10.35 and was seen at 12.00. I don't think there is an answer on this one though as each hospital is different.

Take you BM readings diary so they can see what your control is like, and they will definitely want to know you hba1c (I'm aiming for below 7.) My appointment wasn't that long as I saw my DSN a few weeks earlier when she'd done my weight, BP etc so it was just my consultant running through possible problems and stressing tight control is crucial. I was dreading my appointment as I'd seen my DSN a few weeks earlier and she scared the life out of me with all the risks  but my consultant was really positive and said I'm so close to getting my hba1c down (7.6 now) and that I'm not doing anything wrong - diabetes doesn't have any easy 'one fits all'  answers so I just have to keep working hard.

Good luck 
xx


----------



## Akasha (Apr 11, 2013)

My pre-conception appointments were very similar to a normal consultant appointment, just with the consultant that deals with pregnancy. 
It also focused more on getting tighter control, Lower HBA1c (Pref 7 or below) risks ect.

I believe the apt was about half hour but about an hour wait. My consultant is regularly running late.


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 14, 2013)

well. i had a app a couple of weeks ago with my new dsn and consultant so like vix said it'll probs be more or less the same with just a consultant who knows about conception.. i know all the risks etc.
i don't have a bg diary so aha


----------

